# snake digesting sheep???



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

i think soo


----------



## DaElongatus (Jul 30, 2005)

......................... i hope so


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks fake to me


----------



## bigboi (May 3, 2006)

Might be fake but a retic can definetly destroy large prey :nod:


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's an article on the python eating an ewe


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

wow, its actually real, i totally thought it was fake, not that i doubt a snake can eat prey that large, just because the head didnt look real to me, thats amazing


----------



## mr_rob_boto (Aug 31, 2003)

wow, that pic looked fake as hell...
You just can't be careless around pythons that big. lol, poor bastard couldn't even get away after that meal.


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

mikfleye said:


> wow, its actually real, i totally thought it was fake, not that i doubt a snake can eat prey that large, just because the head didnt look real to me, thats amazing


yep the thing was in the paper the other day it was a pregnante sheep it eat, the snake was 6meters long and couldnt moved at all after its meal.


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

wow


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I love the error in reportin g in the article about the eaten child in 1972...killed yes, eaten no...

Exactly why I harp on my soap box about the biggies boys and girls..they get big, they are fast and they are POWERFUL...

Extremely awesome photo


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hey CK

Yeah, impressive animals worthy of respect!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i think thats fake but no doubt large snakes can eat thing that size


----------



## bjmarche (Jun 30, 2005)

You idiot shark boy, check the link and it shows it's real.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

holy sh*t......


----------

